# F35 night ops



## gumbyk (Aug 20, 2013)

Lockheed Martin just posted this pic on LinkedIn.

Larger pic here: http://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/ad39027e-091e-11e3-850b-22000aa5129e-original.jpg


----------

